# Here is an original sonata for piano, let me know what you think!



## AnonymousMusician26 (5 mo ago)




----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Very good. Are you intending to move on in musical style and theory to see if you can advance in such a way as to find your own voice or distinctive style?


----------



## AnonymousMusician26 (5 mo ago)

mikeh375 said:


> Very good. Are you intending to move on in musical style and theory to see if you can advance in such a way as to find your own voice or distinctive style?


We'll see where things go!


----------

